# Can't Install Realtek HD Audio Manager



## Ben04 (Mar 19, 2017)

I used to have realtek hd audio manager installed a few weeks ago, but recently i went to go change a setting in it and it was gone, so i tried to reinstall the audio driver that supposedly comes with the audio manager, then restarted my pc and it still wasn't there. Please help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It depends on how badly you need the Audio Manager, as to if you wish to proceed
See this -* HOWEVER before having to read all of those see my points below please*
https://www.tenforums.com/drivers-h...-hd-audio-driver-version-278.html#post1092770
and read post 2777 on page 278 and onwards with other posts from that member

It is apparently a possible combination of other apps preventing the aspects of the driver installation that allow the audio manager to be seen, as they are zipping the file
Suggested are WINRAR and the like

Some suggest that it is not that but rather that windows 10 hides the Audio Manager as it is not completely compatible

If you really need it
Check if it is in Control Panel
Check if it is in start menu
If in neither see this as well as the posts on the listed topic
TRY this first
Open explorer and navigate to this
*C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe*.
If the file is there
Double-click on the file to open Realktek HD audio manager.

If opens click the i
on the lower right and ensure show in notifications areas is checked


----------



## Ben04 (Mar 19, 2017)

Tried everything you suggested here, the file itself is there it just wont open. I've turned off avast, malwarebytes and windows firewall all while running it as admin and it just wont open.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have another application file above that entry titled
RtHDVCpl
if so try that one on right click run as admin


----------

